# Epson 1400 vs. R1800 for heat transfers



## ipersonalizedit (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi I'm a "newbie" to posting here. I've been lurking for a couple of months now...

I just recently purchased an epson 1400 (mostly for transfers, and wanted to be able to print on thicker magnets).

I spent a couple of weeks researching the r1800 and planned on making that purchase. When I finally called epson to make the order, the person on the phone told me that the 1400 reacts better with the transfer paper.

I ended up getting the 1400 not thinking that maybe this person was just trying to make a better sale. Even though the r1800 is more expensive, I had planned on getting the refurbished one.

Any opinions?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Epson 1400 vs. R1800*

The most important aspect is the type of ink it uses. If it uses Durabrite (Pigment) ink, then you are good. Not sure about the "Claria" inks it uses. Might want to do a search on those.


----------



## ipersonalizedit (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Epson 1400 vs. R1800*

Thanks, that's my next step, i'm not familiar with the ink...i can be a bit cumpulsive sometimes, even though i waited and researched the r1800, i went with his advice right away.

thanks again,

Claudine


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

The R1800 is most likely the best printer for transfers. It uses pigment ink. I believe the 1400 uses dye ink. I used to do transfers with a 1280 with dye ink and the black would run after washing.


----------



## ipersonalizedit (Mar 18, 2007)

gulp...i'm going to exchange it. 

thanks


----------



## mglass03 (Jul 31, 2007)

have you had any trouble printing ? I just purchased one...and it wont feed the paper right....it will feed two sheets or one if i'm lucky and then won't correctly feed any other sheets..regular paper or transfer paper..and mainly 11 x 17.....i've taken it back and gotten another one..same sh*t...maybe the store has a bad bundle.....if anyone has heard of this issue..please enlighten...


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi did you ever find a wide format printer for your t-shirt business. If so please let me know how it is working, and the durability of the prints. My 1280 printer has just malfunctioned and I looking to buy a new wide format printer.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just read a couple threads here about the claria inks the results were very positive, it was just recently so you might want to look around for those threads.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

plan b said:


> I just read a couple threads here about the claria inks the results were very positive, it was just recently so you might want to look around for those threads.


Yeah I have had excellent results with my epson 1400 and its OEM Claria Inks. 

I switched over to the CIS Pigment from inkjetfly and I didnt like it at all, blacks looked green, and it left a nasty yellow glue on the back of the JPSS paper after peeling. where the ink was.

With the claria dye inks, the whole transfer stuck to the shirt, there was very very little ink left on the paper. 

I washed my claria transfer on a shirt 7 times and it didnt fade at all, if anything the fibers just came up through the transfer and gave it that fade look.

I tossed my CIS Pigment ink set due to the lack of an ICC profile and not much help from inkjetfly and I went ahead and orderd claria bulk ink from shopdyesub and some refillable cartridges. I hope I have the same results with OEM claria.

As far as I have seen Claria & OEM Canon Dye Ink + JPSS Transfer paper = excellent results.


----------



## tmoney68 (Jan 4, 2008)

ivancuriel said:


> Yeah I have had excellent results with my epson 1400 and its OEM Claria Inks.
> 
> I switched over to the CIS Pigment from inkjetfly and I didnt like it at all, blacks looked green, and it left a nasty yellow glue on the back of the JPSS paper after peeling. where the ink was.


I had the same problem, but then I used HT ink (everlast) and that solved all the color shifting problems.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

iI Got The R1800 It Does A Great Job, It Does Have Pigment Ink. Mine Was Also A Referbished One. I Don't No About The 1400 But The R1800 Was A Good Fit For Us. Mike


----------



## nel5000 (Feb 28, 2008)

whats up guys first id like to say that this is an awesome forum so heres my question where is the best place to get affordable pigment ink? from what i hear the cis set up from inkjetfly is the cheapest but it sounds like the ink is lacking quality so what would be the best route to go with an epson r1800 for heat transfer your replys would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Yeah I have had excellent results with my epson 1400 and its OEM Claria Inks.
> 
> I switched over to the CIS Pigment from inkjetfly and I didnt like it at all, blacks looked green, and it left a nasty yellow glue on the back of the JPSS paper after peeling. where the ink was..... I tossed my CIS Pigment ink set due to the lack of an ICC profile and not much help from inkjetfly and
> 
> ...


Hi Ivan!

How are the Claria re-fill carts working for you? Is it Claria Compatible refill carts, or Claria OEM re-fill carts<-- don't even know if that exists, lol! Just wondering bc you didn't say for sure, but seems like it's a compatible. Mostly wondering how it's working out, and if it is, Yea!!!! That's awesome. Some folks are opting for Claria lately, and I haven't seen thread with regrets... if your re-fill carts are working, I'd gladly pass the supplier info and referals out to those who want it... 

Have a great night!

PS: Which ink is the one in the Ironall Dark test, and no rush... just curious..


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi I have a brand new 1400. am I gonna get good results with it and the software that came with it ? Will I need to keep using the type inks that came with it or is there a pigment ink that will do as good or better without getting expensive software to correct for different types of ink. I'm primarily gonna use this printer with heat transfers, jetsoftpro and ironall for darks. Also, if I change inks, should I refrain from trying out the printer with the dye inks it came with to avoid clogging from mixing two different types of ink at the print head or where ever the would get mixed?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Hi I have a brand new 1400. am I gonna get good results with it and the software that came with it ?


Others have this printer and report good results with it.



> Will I need to keep using the type inks that came with it or is there a pigment ink that will do as good or better without getting expensive software to correct for different types of ink.


The 1400 comes with Claria ink, which is not pigment ink, it is a "water resistant dye". 




> I'm primarily gonna use this printer with heat transfers, jetsoftpro and ironall for darks.


We now know dye ink, including Claria, works fine with JPSS/Jetprosofstretch. I am thinking when you say jetsoftpro, you mean Jetprosofstretch. Let me know if you aren't, okay.

Ivan, and some others, have shown Claria to work well with a few other papers.

Contact Ivancuriel again, as he is currently testing his Claria compatable ink with Ironall Dark to check for colorfastness.

He has been very, very busy, so he posts when he can. Put a pm in to him, and he'll help you when he's signs on. He's very helpful. 



> Also, if I change inks, should I refrain from trying out the printer with the dye inks it came with to avoid clogging from mixing two different types of ink at the print head or where ever the would get mixed?


If I bought a new printer and planned to change inks, I would not install the ink carts that come with. I wouldn't want to deal with having to purge the one ink to install a new ink.

Ivan went from OEM Claria to a compatable. In that case, I don't know if folks actually "purge" the printer, since the ink is supposed to be similiarly mfg'd.


----------

